
Space Thief or Hero? One Man's Quest to Reawaken an Old Friend (2014) - bottle2
https://www.npr.org/2014/03/18/289628696/space-thief-or-hero-one-mans-quest-to-reawaken-an-old-friend
======
robotbikes
Spoiler alert: they didn't succeed (from Wikipedia) On May 29, 2014, two-way
communication with the spacecraft was reestablished by the ISEE-3 Reboot
Project, an unofficial group[7] with support from the Skycorp
company.[8][9][10] On July 2, 2014, they fired the thrusters for the first
time since 1987. However, later firings of the thrusters failed, apparently
due to a lack of nitrogen pressurant in the fuel tanks.[11][12] The project
team initiated an alternative plan to use the spacecraft to "collect
scientific data and send it back to Earth",[13] but on September 16, 2014,
contact with the probe was lost.[14]

